# I would like to take a course



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

In dog/animal behaviour, then looking to do further ones

I am currently looking at COAPE - C01 - Dogwise

COAPE - Centre of Applied Pet Ethology

and APDT's Think dog - Certificate
Think Dog! Certificate traning course - Alpha Education

Your thoughts and or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm currently doing Think Dogs puppy course, finding it good 

How are you finding the COAPE course? I'm interested in doing that later on in the year.

Also thinking of these:

Welcome to Learning About Dogs

John Rogerson - World's Leading Dog Trainer/Behaviourist

and don't know if you wanted to learn more about this but it seems interesting.

John Rogerson - World's Leading Dog Trainer/Behaviourist

More about the dogs body rather than behaviour.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

I see on the site that the course 'Think Dog' has practical application - how is this covered exactly?


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I can highly recommend COAPE...I'm currently doing the diploma, and everything they stand for is like a breath of fresh air. If you're intending on going on to do the diploma you will have have to done one of their introductory courses such as the Dogwise one, unless you have other suitable qualifications, so that's something to think about.
I did briefly look at the Think Dog courses, as Sarah Whitehead is a very good behaviourist (and she has done the COAPE diploma so I imagine the ideas are along the same lines), but ultimately I wanted to do the COAPE diploma as it's something I want to do careerwise...eventually.....


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> I see on the site that the course 'Think Dog' has practical application - how is this covered exactly?


How do you mean?  (sorry, tired/blonde/full and ill so not really with it haha!)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

DogTrainer01 said:


> How do you mean?  (sorry, tired/blonde/full and ill so not really with it haha!)


I mean, they say there is a practical element to the course but how do they cover this. Is it attendance at a residential school, assessed by a local dog trainer etc. As it is a home study course, there must be a way to ensure the practical elements are satisfactory.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

DogTrainer01 said:


> I'm currently doing Think Dogs puppy course, finding it good
> 
> How are you finding the COAPE course? I'm interested in doing that later on in the year.
> 
> ...


Not yet doing any, they were the two I had come across that I liked the look of with oppurtunities for further study.

I will look at you links with interest. I am very interested in the biological side as well so that last one looks good.
Thanks for your feedback :thumbup1:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Doolally said:


> I can highly recommend COAPE...I'm currently doing the diploma, and everything they stand for is like a breath of fresh air. If you're intending on going on to do the diploma you will have have to done one of their introductory courses such as the Dogwise one, unless you have other suitable qualifications, so that's something to think about.
> I did briefly look at the Think Dog courses, as Sarah Whitehead is a very good behaviourist (and she has done the COAPE diploma so I imagine the ideas are along the same lines), but ultimately I wanted to do the COAPE diploma as it's something I want to do careerwise...eventually.....


Thats what I was thinking, do the dogwise and then hopefully the diploma.

That sounds good thanks for your input
How did you get on with the the dogwise course if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I didn't actually do the dogwise course, they say you have to do one of the CO courses before the diploma, but as I'm a VN they allowed me to skip that and go straight onto the diploma...All the tutors are the same as the ones teaching me on the COAPE course and they are amazing, interesting people, so I imagine the course content will be top class..Most people on my diploma course either did the Dogwise, think cat, or the qualifying entry course and all speak very highly of them all.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Doolally said:


> I didn't actually do the dogwise course, they say you have to do one of the CO courses before the diploma, but as I'm a VN they allowed me to skip that and go straight onto the diploma...All the tutors are the same as the ones teaching me on the COAPE course and they are amazing, interesting people, so I imagine the course content will be top class..Most people on my diploma course either did the Dogwise, think cat, or the qualifying entry course and all speak very highly of them all.


Thank you 
All good food for thought


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry gave you the wrong link for the body one!

Here we go:

Galen Therapy - Dog Massage Therapy


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> I mean, they say there is a practical element to the course but how do they cover this. Is it attendance at a residential school, assessed by a local dog trainer etc. As it is a home study course, there must be a way to ensure the practical elements are satisfactory.


The one I'm going to is in windsor. It seems to change with each course though, some in surrey etc. I think when you do any home study course, you have to make sure you're getting plenty of practical experience with a variety of dogs, be that helping in a dog training school (if they allow - many don't), helping at agility (which is how I started and still doing), flyball or whatever.

There is one workshop at Think Dog, where you work with a rescue dog looking for a home. I'm so hoping to do it, if money allows.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's another thread that is similar:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/168579-dog-behaviourist.html
I posted in that one & I'm too lazy to post the same answer again! lol


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

What about the CIDBT - modular training from single modules through to degree courses.

I have had the pleasure of several training days from one of their instructors already, so if that was something to go by I couldn't recommend them enough.


----------



## hamtaroplanet (Aug 22, 2008)

hey, can't help but notice your thread. I am a psych grad student and I am currently doing a project where I will upload a Behavioral Science lecture every week. YouTube - ‪1. Learning and Behavior: Introduction‬‏ So maybe if you are thinking of studying Behavioral stuff, you can go check out my videos. Very theorectical stuff discussed.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

for those of you looking to work in canine behaviour and psychology the following website may be of use..

.Animal Jobs, Jobs with Animals, Work with Animals, Careers with Animals

i have just been accepted on the advanced canine behaviour course which is open to practisioners already with work experience in the field but they have many other courses for beginners through to degree level.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have looked at these before and would be really interested in doing one but they are pretty prices. What are the benefits from doing them and are they really worth the money? 

Paula


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

it all depends on how you evaluate worth!

as there is no governing body regarding dog training and behaviour consultants i believe it is down to each individual to do as much research, study and to get hands on experience before setting up as such. 
there are those out there who will happily pay £10000+ for a franchise knowing absolutely zilch about dog training....but thats another story! 

i have trawled the internet and spent many hours looking into the benefits of all the courses on offer....the animaljobsonline will give me the accreditation needed to persue my chosen field....so to me...although expensive compared to some...they are worth every penny. 
:biggrin:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, the course that I'm doing is only £800 or so per year & it's a 3 year degree course. It's costing me a lot more though-I have to travel from Ireland to do it. I have to attend 4 times a year so it means that I have to get the car ferry over each time (you have to bring the dogs with you). This costs around 300 each time, then it's a 4 hour drive to get to the college and accomodation also comes into cost. But when I applied for this course there was nothing like it over here in Ireland, so in my opinion it'll be well worth it when I graduate with a Science Degree in Canine Behaviour & Training. Hopefuly I'll go on to do my Bachelors or Masters then. Not too sure yet.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

Without being bias 

I am instructing on an intensive 'becoming a dog trainer' course that will be at the College of West Anglia, Cambridge on the 23rd/24th July 2011.

This is NOT an online course. You are welcome to bring your own dog(s), aggressive or not. The first day will cover basic pet obedience including and up to competition level, second day focuses on behaviour; with topics including learning theory, dog behaviour, body language, handling, aggression, an open questions and answer section and also starting your own dog business and marketing. (and more.. see timetable)

You can view the full timetable here: G3 Dogs July Course Timetable

Personally, I recommend that people take several courses from different providers, different people as many different 'schools' have different thoughts. Then, choose what ideas you like.

For more info, or you can visit the website to book online Cambridge Dog Training | Professional Dog Training - G3 Cambridge Dog Training School.

Any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## madmaddie (Jan 21, 2009)

lucysnewmum said:


> for those of you looking to work in canine behaviour and psychology the following website may be of use..
> 
> .Animal Jobs, Jobs with Animals, Work with Animals, Careers with Animals
> 
> ...


is this the same as the one newfiesmum posted about but called the British College of Canine Studies ???? same accreditation, same Uni ????
I am sooooooooooooo suspicious of all these expensive money making spinners I even doubt myself !!!!!
MM
MM


----------



## Rojer David (Jun 2, 2011)

Its a problematic phase to make you dog a well behaved dog.You must also do this if you have your dog from the puppy's age bit if you are still facing problem then i suggest that a well trained person/trainer is best for this purpose.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

edidasa said:


> You are welcome to bring your own dog(s), aggressive or not.


Can you explain me please what benefits are from taking an aggressive dog with me? I'm not talking about well or just good behaving dog because there is no problem but aggressive?
I cannot imagine myself with my nervous Halle on this course. How I can learn if one I will have to do it will be dealing with my own dog? It isn't good for me and my dog. And what if there will be more than one aggressive or nervous dog?


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

The course allows aggressive dogs to be worked individually and with minimal/no distractions. That is, in a large school with no other dogs in the hall, and on their own.

You are right, having an aggressive dog with other dogs TOO CLOSE, at the beginning of modifying behaviour is not the best scenario, and we do not advise this at all.

If you/your dog is ready for the next step, then we would/could introduce other dogs at long distances. 

We have an 8000 sq ft arena, so distance, hopefully is long enough.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for explanation I think that 8000 sq ft arena is enough for dogs. I have no clue how big area is because I have to see to know


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

madmaddie said:


> is this the same as the one newfiesmum posted about but called the British College of Canine Studies ???? same accreditation, same Uni ????
> I am sooooooooooooo suspicious of all these expensive money making spinners I even doubt myself !!!!!
> MM
> MM


It is not something I have ever seen before. The Open College Network are responsible for accrediting lots of courses, including COAPE, so that doesn't really mean anything.

It is not the one I have complained about, certainly. Still waiting for a reply by the way.


----------

